# [SOLVED] DELL XPS M1530 and Intel PRO/Wireless 4965 AGN

## gojita

Hi,

I could not achieve to get a DHCP adress from my wifi router ... could you help please ?

I've a XPS M1530 with the intel PRO/Wireless 4965 AGN wireless card

1) The switch is on ..

2) kernel is 2.6.24 gentoo r4

3) iwlwifi is activated in the kernel

4) module mac80211 and iwl4965 are loaded 

# iwlist wlan0 scan

Cell 01 = Address: XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX

              ESSID:"freebox"

              Mode: Master

              Channel:1

              [..]

              Encryption key: on

              [...]

cat /etc/conf.d/net.wlan0

essid_wlan0="freebox"

config_wlan0=("dhcp")

key_freebox="s:XXXXXXXXXX enc restricted"

When I do : /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

* Starting wlan0

*   Configuring wireless network for wlan0

*   wlan0 connected to ESSID "freebox" at "XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX"

*    in managed mode on channel 1 (WEP Enable)

*   Bringing up wlan0

*     dhcp

*        Running dhcpcd ...

err, wlan0: timed out

warn, wlan0: using IPV4ALL address 169.254.100.34

*  wlan0 received address 169.254.100.34/16

But normally I should have a 192.168.0.x .. ip adresse and this 192 one does not work  :Sad: 

could some one help please ??

thanks you very muchLast edited by gojita on Fri May 09, 2008 8:00 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## jcat

Snap, my laptop is also an M1530  :Smile: 

There have been some bugs with the DHCP clients, but the fact that it's just timing out suggests it's not even getting any kind of reply.  Could be your wireless config.

If I were you I'd use wpa_supplicant instead of wireless tools.  It even has a nice GUI to aid network scanning etc.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=4&chap=4

Cheers,

jcat

----------

## gojita

Hello,

Thanks you for your answer but I've tried wpa_supplicant but this does not work neither.

Could you provide your config please ?

For now, I do not have graphical interface, i'm trying to configure it by hand ...

Thanks

Laurent

----------

## BrummieJim

I've got exactly that same computer, and I've got it working using wpa_supplicant. I presume it works in windows, if you've dual booted? Sometimes, especially in ~amd64, I have to unload and reload the iwl4965 driver.

----------

## gojita

I've installed the NetworkManager package and also installed gnome ...

And it's work.

Thanks all for your reply.

Regards

Laurent

----------

